
Tumblr Tagging Virtual Lesbian Images as “NSFW” – But Virtual Female Nipples OK? - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/12/sl-pics-tumblr-female-presenting-nipple-virtual.html
======
giancarlostoro
Either ban all nudity and sexuality altogether or don't bother. Too many false
results can occur when you try to automate censorship of images.

------
MrLeftHand
Tumblr has way more problems than a couple of nipples slipping through NSFW
tags.

